# Front Struts



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

On an 06 should they have been replace while the car was in their stock? How do I know if they were replaced? Was it a recall?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

I did not have the strut problem with my 06. Not all 06 models were affected and I believe the recall (if it was one) identified problem cars by VIN number.

If your car is an 06 and does not leak either it was an early build, or has had new struts fitted. The strut leak reared it's ugly head very early in the life of a car, with most of them going south with just a few hundred miles on them, sometimes less.

Your best bet is to run a GMVIS report on the car and find out. I think if you register the car at mygmlink.com, any strut related issues handled under warranty would be visible there too.

Good luck

Edit - Nice color choice. As we all know, it is the single fastest color they made!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*upgrades*

best exhaust corsa- Corsa Sport is the most aggressive sounding, Corsa Touring is more mellow. There is sound bytes on Corsa website.

programmer some say diablo, i chose SuperChips and love it.

Intake they say to stay away from oily filters that screw up mass air flow sensors so i'm waiting for my AEM Brute Force Intake.

Also waiting for poweraid throttle body spacer.

Add a litlle Lucas Octane Booster to the tank


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Struts*

I have a 05 with 11,900 miles on it. No strut problem so far. I do know that several 05 owners had trouble with strut rub and and several 06 owners had trouble with strut leaks and failures.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i have an 06 born in sept 05 im just starting to get the rub. im going to wait till spring and then spring it on to the dealer. i'll probably get some sort off bull [email protected]


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

My 2006 with a build date of 02/06 developed strut leaking in the right strut at 500 miles. Dealer replaced both. Took it in on a Monday, parts were ordered and replaced the following Wednesday. I've read where guys have had to wait months for replacement parts to arrive.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

SPICERED2006 said:


> On an 06 should they have been replace while the car was in their stock? How do I know if they were replaced? Was it a recall?


Thre is a date code stamped on all the struts. but to tell if they ahve been replaced, look thru the wheel to the strut. If ther eis a large white sticker with writing on it, the strut is original.

Monroe in Au. had a problem withs struts leaking fromn middle of jan to may 5th. Pontiac instructed their dealers to replace the struts while they were still in their inventory. However, most dealers did not. Reasons vary from not having the equipment to do it, to not paying attention to GM communictions

Not all the struts leak, but some have leaked so bad that i have seen them contaminate brake pads, and swell up and dmage the rubber bushes,

Traditionally you do not have a warning, they just blow. i would look at the build date on the struts. If they fall within that range, for my personal safety, i would replace them, and at the same time, replace the collpasing strut bushes as well

mike
dms


----------

